# Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to others?



## user00 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi All:

In Linux I could mount partitions/network shares as root, but specify UID and GID as parameters and thus allow that user/group to access the mount point.
Is the same possible in FreeBSD?

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*

Change the permissions after you mounted the filesystem.


----------



## user00 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*

I tried to use `chmod +rw` on the mount points, but it threw an error 'Function not implemented'.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*



			
				user00 said:
			
		

> I tried to use `chmod +rw` on the mount points, but it threw an error 'Function not implemented'.


How exactly did you try it?


----------



## user00 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*

Using that command was probably what I was doing wrong. After using so many `chmod` and `chown` during the day at work, I kind of eclipsed and fixated on making the mountpoint readable/writable for the regular user via mode change, where I should have done so on the devices instead and perpetuated the device mode change in the devfs.rules I think. Am I on the right track?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*



			
				user00 said:
			
		

> I kind of eclipsed and fixated on making the mountpoint readable/writable for the regular user via mode change, where I should have done so on the devices instead and perpetuated the device mode change in the devfs.rules I think. Am I on the right track?


Not even close 

`mount /dev/da12 /some/where`
`chmod 775 /some/where`
`chgrp mygroup /some/where`

Now the owner and everybody that's a member of _mygroup_ will be able to write in /some/where. Everybody else will get read access.


----------



## user00 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*

it tells me 
	
	



```
chmod somewhere: Function not implemented
```
It is a folder where I am mounting Linux partitions via ext4fsfuse


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*



			
				user00 said:
			
		

> It is a folder where I am mounting Linux partitions via ext4fsfuse


You really should have mentioned that sooner.


----------



## user00 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Is it possible to mount as root, but give access to othe*

Does that change everything? Okay, sorry, I did not know that was significant. Is what I want possible with ext4 fuse FS?


----------

